# Crosshairs beardie!!!



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not really sure why he has not showed this guy yet.but I was over at his house viewing his red bellie tank,and noticed this guy over in the corner so i figured i would snap acouple shots of him as well!!!!Let me know what you guys think.Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

definetly a cool lookin dragon... cant wait till mine gets that big!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks,This is the biggest one I have seen in person.I didn't even know he/they had one until just the other day







Thanks for the words!!!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah i wasnt really into the dragons so much until i noticed the color morphs- some of those guys get huge!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheGame said:


> yeah i wasnt really into the dragons so much until i noticed the color morphs- some of those guys get huge!!


i was going to get one awhile back but after talking with Draco-I figured it would best off that I didn't!!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

why would someone talk you out of getting a dragon???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheGame said:


> why would someone talk you out of getting a dragon???


I wanted something to beable to run loose in my shop(big dog around).I wanted him to beable to sit on counters and react with my customers.I just considered this not to be the best option for one!!!!
Thats the basic story!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well with an adult you could do some of those things to a degree??? you would have to keep an eye on him tho... dont think youd want to leave him unsupervised--- you could just bring him into work and have a cage for him there, give him two homes...?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheGame said:


> well with an adult you could do some of those things to a degree??? you would have to keep an eye on him tho... dont think youd want to leave him unsupervised--- you could just bring him into work and have a cage for him there, give him two homes...?


I hear ya!!I wanted to give him free run in a 6000 square foot building.I would have spent time with him but there is not much I can do when I have customers.I didn't want to do the wrong thing!!!I would have liked to have done it.I travel over an hour each way to work now and didn't find it suitable to him!!!!No telling what I will do in the future,I am always keeping my eyes out for new things!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ok that makes sense then! if the situation ever presents itself for you definetly pick one of these guys up!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheGame said:


> ok that makes sense then! if the situation ever presents itself for you definetly pick one of these guys up!


Sure will!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

TheGame said:


> why would someone talk you out of getting a dragon???


I decided the same. I was really big on getting one but with two huge dogs, and other animals I just couldn't see me devoting the time at the moment. Not talking about getting it out, but just cleaning/feeding/maintnance. Cool Lizards though and hope to eventually get one.

Nice dragon btw..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> why would someone talk you out of getting a dragon???


I decided the same. I was really big on getting one but with two huge dogs, and other animals I just couldn't see me devoting the time at the moment. Not talking about getting it out, but just cleaning/feeding/maintnance. Cool Lizards though and hope to eventually get one.

Nice dragon btw..
[/quote]

Thanks-


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great thread. Awesome dragon!









I love to see people find it in themselves to learn and decide that something is more than they need, and follow through......RESPONSIBILITY!!!! Something much needed in so many areas in exotic pet ownership that all too often is not there.

Stated before but the quality of our keepers here on P-Fury is exceptional!!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Forgot you took pics of him!!! When you have time I need you to come over and film two more vids!!! Thanks AKSKIRMISH!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> Forgot you took pics of him!!! When you have time I need you to come over and film two more vids!!! Thanks AKSKIRMISH!!!


Yeah I was slow at posting-Cant tonight-tomarrow is a damn good possibility though if your game.I need to take some more pics of that tank as well and get them posted for ya too!!!!!I will have the battery charged!!!!!







N e time crosshair


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Ever see a German Giant ....THEY ARE AMAZINGLY huge....esp the males who are 4 inches bigger than the females...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Ever see a German Giant ....THEY ARE AMAZINGLY huge....esp the males who are 4 inches bigger than the females...


yes german giants are huge, great bearide crosshairs


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

----------XR---------- said:


> Ever see a German Giant ....THEY ARE AMAZINGLY huge....esp the males who are 4 inches bigger than the females...


yes german giants are huge, great bearide crosshairs















[/quote]

Thanks! He's an aggressive dude too. Fed him a mouse last week, was fricking awesome!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

While it is truly awesome in the truest sense of the word to watch them consume rodents....be sparring . Recent studies have shown that high fatty protien diest consisting of too many rodents shorten beardy life spans significantly, the fat deposuits accumulated on the kidneys are lethatl....remember desert animal with a system built to survive on almost nothing!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> While it is truly awesome in the truest sense of the word to watch them consume rodents....be sparring . Recent studies have shown that high fatty protien diest consisting of too many rodents shorten beardy life spans significantly, the fat deposuits accumulated on the kidneys are lethatl....remember desert animal with a system built to survive on almost nothing!


Thanks for the useful info croc!!!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah mine aint gettin no mouses!!! just worms/crickets/salad... shes losing a large amount of skin as of this morning- ill get updated pics of her tonight if the skin is gone...


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice looking beardie.


----------

